# Some bad news - just posted



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

We just released a scoop on one of Obamas appointments and it doesnt bode well for us as a cigar community.

http://www.cigarforums.net/Content/Cigar-News/obama-appointment-does-not-bode-well-for-cigars.html


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The only good news is that Government at all levels is addicted to sin taxes. They budget them on a forward looking basis. Hell, the state governments even sell off their future interest in the tobacco settlement annuity to get cash today. They have a vested interest in "survival" of the industry for a time period.

The bad news is that they have figured out that increasing taxes on these items thus far has not decreased demand enough to lessen their take. Until the tax increases hurt their yield at least the revenue aspect of this issue will continue to pressure all of us on price. Cigars are uniquely positioned to be perceived as a "luxury item" as well as falling under the wide net of tobacco sin.

Maybe they should widen the net on luxury taxes. Eating fast food causes more burden on the health care system than cigars by far.

We need to start a competing organization to the anti tobacco folks promoting a huge new revenue stream to support the new administrations initiatives:

We can call it:

*"We know whats best for you"*

An organization dedicated to leading the masses to "right thinking" and enforcing that suggested behavior with a variety of new taxes meant to "show us the way".

Initial Platform: (We can add more later)

25% sales tax on "unhealthy food".

Motto: We know whats best for you.... we know you won't listen.. thats why there is a tax. 

If it gains traction no one would have any interest in lookling at the piddlilng amount of money that comes from taxing cigars.


----------



## MedicCook (Apr 1, 2008)

The fact that they bill these types of taxes as they are trying to make you healthier is a complete crock. The only reason they are doing these taxes is to get money and are using the health as a front for it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

He said he was going to make change happen,,,he never promised great changes! Who wants to buy my inauguration ticket,,stand out in the cold,,freeze your sack off for a few hours and not be able to eat a decent meal,,,get stuck in foot traffic while trying to get back to your hotel,,,yeah baby, good times!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Good Grief!
This is a terrible appointment!

Tom


----------



## Kreth (Jan 12, 2009)

It never changes, no matter who's in the big chair. C'mon, Congress was grilling baseball players about steroids while we had good men and women dying overseas. Does anyone really think government is still about "We, The People"?


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Kreth said:


> It never changes, no matter who's in the big chair. C'mon, Congress was grilling baseball players about steroids while we had good men and women dying overseas. Does anyone really think government is still about "We, The People"?


NO!

sigh.....
Tom


----------



## exploretheozarks (Dec 14, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Does anyone really think government is still about "We, The People"?


Our country is no longer a government that is here for the people, but rather a government that believes the people are here for it.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

It is indeed a fine thing to see that the jokes forum is alive and well after the changeover, Jon.
http://www.cigarforums.net/Content/Cigar-News/official-obama-inaugural-cigar-bands.html?Itemid=0


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> It is indeed a fine thing to see that the jokes forum is alive and well after the changeover, Jon.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/Content/Cigar-News/official-obama-inaugural-cigar-bands.html?Itemid=0


These are the real limited edicion bands.. I am putting them on all my EL's :tu


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

replicant_argent said:


> It is indeed a fine thing to see that the jokes forum is alive and well after the changeover, Jon.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/Content/Cigar-News/official-obama-inaugural-cigar-bands.html?Itemid=0


This news just really bums me out - thats all I can say.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> The bad news is that they have figured out that increasing taxes on these items thus far has not decreased demand enough to lessen their take. Until the tax increases hurt their yield at least the revenue aspect of this issue will continue to pressure all of us on price.


Up to a point. Look what happened to consumption
when gas hit four bucks a gallon. 
Eventually, cigarette smokers, who already want to quit,
will throw in the towel. They will tax the golden goose to death.
Then what?


----------



## Dcutt3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm honestly not too worried about it. Obama is STILL addicted to cigarettes, he will only look like a huge hypocrite to pass this kind of legislation.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Dcutt3 said:


> I'm honestly not too worried about it. Obama is STILL addicted to cigarettes, he will only look like a huge hypocrite to pass this kind of legislation.


Like JFK who bought thousands of Habanos
the day before he imposed the embargo?

If you don't think it'll pass and be signed,
you're dreaming.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Dcutt3 said:


> I'm honestly not too worried about it. Obama is STILL addicted to cigarettes, he will only look like a huge hypocrite to pass this kind of legislation.


Nope, he will look like the strong savior messiah who can face adversity and challenge the norm, even though it may cause him "personal, and real challenges."


----------



## Dcutt3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hermit said:


> Like JFK who bought thousands of Habanos
> the day before he imposed the embargo?
> 
> If you don't think it'll pass and be signed,
> you're dreaming.


The embargo was about more than tobacco, though. He was doing that for other reasons, and he just happened to love a good cigar. Might not agree with Russia sometimes, but God damn do I love their vodka. 


replicant_argent said:


> Nope, he will look like the strong savior messiah who can face adversity and challenge the norm, even though it may cause him "personal, and real challenges."


haha to a fool, maybe. There would be a lot of outrage over this, I think. Thats the kind of unpopular and unnecessary bill that could cost someone a reelection. Dont forget, his appointees all have a voice, but Obama has to sign the papers. He might not even agree with everything this guy says... "Team of rivals".


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

exploretheozarks said:


> Our country is no longer a government that is here for the people, but rather a government that believes the people are here for it.


All this has been coming since the sainted, may he rest in peace, President John F. Kennedy said, "Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country."

The Democrats have just taken that statement and over the years have made it more and more about what "you" are forced to do for your country. The updated statement should be, "Empty your pockets now! We need the money more than you do."


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hermit said:


> Like JFK who bought thousands of Habanos
> the day before he imposed the embargo?
> 
> If you don't think it'll pass and be signed,
> you're dreaming.


Of course it will pass and be signed. It's a way for the politicians to separate hard working citizens from their money.

Here's a thought: Would the embargo still be in place if JFK had not been assassinated? Sometimes I fell the embargo has stayed in place more in memory of Kennedy than for any other reason.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Eat healthy, exercise daily, die anyway. Nobody makes it out of this world alive. May as well enjoy your stay.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> Nope, he will look like the strong savior messiah who can face adversity and challenge the norm, even though it may cause him "personal, and real challenges."


Exactly,,,about as real a statement as I've read.



e-man said:


> Eat healthy, exercise daily, die anyway. Nobody makes it out of this world alive. May as well enjoy your stay.


You're only allowed to eat what they say you'll eat and exercise when and where they tell you,,,and then maybe you can die as long as you have paid for the burial expenses first. How do you spell Kremlin again,,,,with one or two "N's" ? This is all so insidious how rights have been taken away from our "free" nation in the last 8 years.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Dcutt3 said:


> I'm honestly not too worried about it. Obama is STILL addicted to cigarettes, he will only look like a huge hypocrite to pass this kind of legislation.


What politician does not look like a hypocrite. :dunno:


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

exploretheozarks said:


> Our country is no longer a government that is here for the people, but rather a government that believes the people are here for it.


That can quickly get turned around with a simple boycott...even though there's no such thing as a simple boycott, many would get hurt in the process (Mom and Pop's and a couple of larger B&M's that cannot weather the storm) It would however deliver a very big blow to the "MAN".

A firm stance that cigar smokers united will no longer accept unjust increases (a simple notion, NOT A PROPOSITION) so please be kind. What are your thoughts?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Shervin said:


> That can quickly get turned around with a simple boycott...even though there's no such thing as a simple boycott, many would get hurt in the process (Mom and Pop's and a couple of larger B&M's that cannot weather the storm) It would however deliver a very big blow to the "MAN".
> 
> A firm stance that cigar smokers united will no longer accept unjust increases (a simple notion, NOT A PROPOSITION) so please be kind. What are your thoughts?


No Boycott.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why in the hell do we keep electing these fools? We can only blame ourselves for the "Change". The only "Change" we will have after Obama, will be the "Change" in our pockets...........


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cigary said:


> He said he was going to make change happen,,,he never promised great changes! Who wants to buy my inauguration ticket,,stand out in the cold,,freeze your sack off for a few hours and not be able to eat a decent meal,,,get stuck in foot traffic while trying to get back to your hotel,,,yeah baby, good times!


yes communist china is great oh wait thats America with that putz obama. yes hail Caesar :rip:


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> No Boycott.


It is :nono:not:nono: a proposition... nor an answer to the core issue, more of a detriment as I already expressed.

I was simply pointing out that it may seem that way to *exploretheozarks* when he stated that: "Our country is no longer a government that is here for the people, but rather a government that believes the people are here for it." it simply isn't true we as the people still have a final (and very extreme) straw to toss unto the camels back.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone really think government is still about "We, The People"?

we the people has been gone for a long time.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

We used to be in charge of our own destiny. Thrive or fail, it was in your control and you were responsible for the situations you found yourself in. 

That freedom and responsibility disappeared when FDR brought socialism to the US. Now Obama is about to take that to a new level. Now we have to pay to support other people and their bad decisions. Social security it the biggest ponzi sceme invented. New investor money is used to pay off previous investors and the last ones in get stuck holding the bag.

The government rewards the stupid and bails out companies that deserve to go out of business. Many of them probably will go out of business anyway, but not until their executives have lined their pockets with millions in tax dollars. 

Obama has plenty of money and will only get richer with the power and influence he now has. He doesn't care about the increased cost of cigarettes. He could buy a lifetime of cigarettes with what he paid for Michelle's outfits for their party. And those outfits will only be worn the one time. That really shows well he relates to the condition of the average American.


I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I remember reading a document once that said:

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are *Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness*", unless other people are disturbed by our actions and want to dictate and trample the rights of others for their own personal power issues. :doh:

I remember another country that had a leader who had these principles of knowing what was best for everyone else. It was back in the late 30s and early 40s. I think the country was Germany.:evil:

If I choose to smoke a cigar in the privacy of my own home, car or yard, that is my right. :smoke2:

Personally, I am offended by flatulence. I would love to see someone lobby for a bill to tax or outlaw farting. It would raise more money for the government than anything else in history. $10 fine for passing gas in your car, $50 in public and $1,000 in an elevator. Now that would make. :dude:

Just a thought. Not a sermon.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

e-man said:


> We used to be in charge of our own destiny. Thrive or fail, it was in your control and you were responsible for the situations you found yourself in.
> 
> That freedom and responsibility disappeared when FDR brought socialism to the US. Now Obama is about to take that to a new level. Now we have to pay to support other people and their bad decisions. Social security it the biggest ponzi sceme invented. New investor money is used to pay off previous investors and the last ones in get stuck holding the bag.
> 
> ...


Well said brother, well said!:smoke2:


----------

